# parade float ideas for halloween?



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Never did a float, but that sounds like a terrific project!

What ideas are you thinking about?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You men someone has a parade for Halloween? Love it!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Mount Carroll JCs had a "Float" I hammered 4 2x4s together in a rectangle, covered some of it with cardboard, painted it, I installed a real car's steering wheel at one end and we had our "Parade Car".
Three or four of us with goofy masks and odd costumes upon our bodies picked up the 2x4 frame/car and "Drove" it in the Parade.
The sign on the car said "Miss Steak 1927" (Or something like that?) as one of us tried to dress and look like a very ugly woman.
We had fun!
My 2007 Jeep 4-door got stripped down ,removing the doors and roof, folded down the windshield and then I mounted a phoney 30 Cal, machine gun via a factory drilled hole in the back seat roll bar. Then a female mannequin with some home made camo's on was positioned behind the gun.
The sign on the ammo box for the machine gun said "MAD BARBEE!" The machine gun was painted "Pink"! The Jeep is bright Yellow with black fenders.
My other two parade cars can be seen in phots at hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some float ideas from different Halloween parades. Oklahoma City has a nice Halloween started by the guys from the music group Flaming Lips. The last entry every year is 1,000 flaming skeletons. It quite a sight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMvaPwxbgx4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ1f6SvoXiI

!,000 flaming skeletons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAp7J1PcO4


----------



## jbaynes (Jan 26, 2014)

Our two local towns each have a public parade (may/June) - not halloween themed....we have a trailer, we have a sound system for creepy music, and plenty of props we could throw on it. Contemplating how little tots will react to having live monster actors walk beside trailer...we don't want to be too scary to have the kids screaming but want the public to know our haunt is pg13...I've never been to a parade w a scary float....I think its a great idea to get our name out there!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about an oversized monster-in-a-box??? You could set it up so the hasp on the box breaks, and the lid opens up maybe a foot or so (stopped by the heavy chain around the box for extra security), just enough to have a monster leg or tentacle (or two) reaching out and flailing around in the air.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just wondering if the parade is during the day or at night ( we have alot of light themed night parades) and how large a float are you considering?


----------



## jbaynes (Jan 26, 2014)

Parade is at dusk, both towns. It won't be dark enough to have a really cool lighting effect. We have a choice of trailers as in laws own trailer business.....thought of having 2 creepy people riding bikes w the trailer scene and some not so scary ones also. Anyone have suggestions w this?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was at a small town parade and it happened to have some halloween floats. My favorite is the Panic at Pine Stump Hallow because of that tree. I had the idea to put small dead trees throughout my display and connect them at the bottom. They said that there is square tubing on the trailer that connects to it.








Here are some pictures and their facebook page. 

Haunted Farm Of Terror https://www.facebook.com/#!/HauntedFarmOfTerror


























Panic at Pine Stump Hallow https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Panic-At-Pine-Stump-Hollow/110871078971643


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

What is like the theme of your haunt? That would give us a better idea for ideas that can go into your float. Here are some more.

Raisin Hell Ranch: https://www.facebook.com/#!/RaisinHellRanchHauntedCornField















































You can build this out of 1/2 inch pvc pipe and furing strips. Like how this person built their PVC fence. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/98804-pvc-fence-questions.html















Not their float but an idea. A "Produce" section







Again not their float but an idea.


----------



## jbaynes (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Ideas popping into my head already...just have to get hubby to agree to it. Thanks all for the info!


----------



## jbaynes (Jan 26, 2014)

Kev 730, we don't really have a theme. Just that its not young kid friendly. We change all the scenes yearly. We have the norm clown, zombie, cemetery, dark maze, wooded areas but change them all yearly.....I like the corn stalk float...


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Make sure you keep us updated! I want to see the decisions and final product.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You could easily do a witches theme on the trailer...perhapds have a few trapped children in a rickety old witches cabin. Outside the cabin a large bubbling cauldron. Witches could be casting spells at the viewers as they walk along side of the float.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

scareme said:


> Here are some float ideas from different Halloween parades. Oklahoma City has a nice Halloween started by the guys from the music group Flaming Lips. The last entry every year is 1,000 flaming skeletons. It quite a sight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMvaPwxbgx4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ1f6SvoXiI
> ...



While the parade was cool, that was false advertising. There wasn't 1,000 flaming skeletons, there was 1,000 skeletons carrying flames....big difference


----------

